
SpaceX Software Team AMA - langitbiru
https://old.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/gxb7j1/we_are_the_spacex_software_team_ask_us_anything
======
ldeangelis
> Do you use Rust for any systems or have thought about it?

> We do not currently, though it comes up once in a while in our internal chat
> rooms - Wendy

[https://old.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/gxb7j1/we_are_the_s...](https://old.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/gxb7j1/we_are_the_spacex_software_team_ask_us_anything/ft64fmj/)

~~~
langitbiru
I think Rust need another decade to be a contender to C++.

------
heinrichf
I'm surprised to read they used a Linux (ok patched with PREEMPT_RT) for real-
time safety critical software.

~~~
langitbiru
What do you think they should use for?

~~~
heinrichf
[https://aviation.stackexchange.com/questions/36853/do-
safety...](https://aviation.stackexchange.com/questions/36853/do-safety-
critical-avionics-systems-run-linux)

